# Adding a Tivo with NO service just to network?



## gimedaball (Dec 20, 2005)

If I bought another Tivo with wireless adapter with NO service, could I still log into the home network and use it to view the programs on my main Tivo? I'd love to watch what I've recorded up in the master bedroom but don't want to pay for another Tivo service plan, will this idea work? When it tries to call Tivo on the wireless network, what will happen?

2nd thought - even without the service from Tivo, I should still be able to record programs manually like a VCR right? I'd pick time, channel, and duration.

Would that work? True, monthly service is cheap, but if I could find a box on Ebay, it may end up being cheaper after the first few months.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It's possible to use a hacked dtivo as a dumb media server for MRV transfers, but with a StandAlone, an active subscription would still be needed.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope.

All you can do without sub is buffer LiveTV and view existing recordings.

Recording and transfers requires subscription.


----------



## justin99 (Sep 15, 2006)

I read its possible as a standalone. I am trying to figure this out too if someone could point me in the right direction on the hack.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

justin99 said:


> I read its possible as a standalone. I am trying to figure this out too if someone could point me in the right direction on the hack.


No, it's not possible on a SA. Well anything is technically possible, but since tivo offers these features as a paid service, it's considered theft of service. A 6.2x directv tivo can be used as a dumb MRV box without a subscription, provided the right patches have been applied. Google for superpatch.


----------



## justin99 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. My issue is that my subscription has already been canceled and it seems that superpatch requires the subscription to be on, unless I am not understanding it right. I just want to be able to transfer files back and forth.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

> A 6.2x directv tivo can be used as a dumb MRV box


I was thinking of adding another DTivo to my gameroom for exactly this purpose. Would the box still have to be hooked up to at least one coax line to prevent the "unable to find satellite" nag screen? I'm currently using all my coax lines. If the box requires a coax hookup to prevent the nag screen, it would be a dealbreaker for me.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, the superpatch requires the subscription be active. On a standalone, all the superpatch does is disable encryption and some other things. You simply need to sub to transfer recordings back and forth.

I think you can use a DirecTV-TiVo as an MRV client with no satellite no problem.


----------



## cma371 (Jul 30, 2007)

So it sounds like the bottom line is that if you want to view movies on one Tivo in another room, you need a sub. for both. I have a Tivo with a full sub. and one with Tivo basic. I wanted to watch the movies already recorded on one Tivo on the other one.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cma371 said:


> So it sounds like the bottom line is that if you want to view movies on one Tivo in another room, you need a sub. for both. I have a Tivo with a full sub. and one with Tivo basic. I wanted to watch the movies already recorded on one Tivo on the other one.


Correct. With 2 standalone tivo's both need active subscriptions. If you have 2 Directv /w Tivo's you can use 1 as an unsubbed dumb MRV box. OR if you 1 standalone and 1 Dtivo the standalone requires a subscription but you can use the Dtivo as a dumb MRV box.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Correct. With 2 standalone tivo's both need active subscriptions. If you have 2 Directv /w Tivo's you can use 1 as an unsubbed dumb MRV box. OR if you 1 standalone and 1 Dtivo the standalone requires a subscription but you can use the Dtivo as a dumb MRV box.


I have 3 DTivo receivers but only 2 are activated, the 3rd one is deactivated, all 3 have been hacked with "the zipper" so I can "MRV" with all 3 receivers? I can transfer recordings back and forth between the 3 receivers then? another thing as well, does the unactivated receiver need an access card for MRV to work?thanks

PS-all 3 receivers have the 6.2a OS version


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I have 3 DTivo receivers but only 2 are activated, the 3rd one is deactivated, all 3 have been hacked with "the zipper" so I can "MRV" with all 3 receivers? I can transfer recordings back and forth between the 3 receivers then? another thing as well, does the unactivated receiver need an access card for MRV to work? thanks
> 
> PS-all 3 receivers have the 6.2a OS version


can someone answer my questions please?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes it will work
no access card needed


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> yes it will work
> no access card needed


thanks Gunnyman, now time to replace the fuse on my deactivated receiver


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> yes it will work
> no access card needed


No access card is needed to use the DTivo as a media store.

But if you want to also view stored media on a TV connected to that DTivo you will need an access card (it does not have to be subscribed), otherwise you will have a banner on the bottom of the screen saying "Please insert a valid access card"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

which is easily removed iff hacked.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Lowcarb said:


> ...otherwise you will have a banner on the bottom of the screen saying "Please insert a valid access card"


There's even a tivoapp patch available to get rid of this message.


----------



## Lowcarb (Aug 14, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> There's even a tivoapp patch available to get rid of this message.


Humm, I wasn't aware of that one. It isn't part of the superpatch?
Does it have a name?
Do you remember where it is posted?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Lowcarb said:


> It isn't part of the superpatch?


Nope. Google for tivoapp patches. Check the thread in the first hit. It's on page 5 of that thread.


----------

